# Sneak peek Of The "Skiff Teaser Too"



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

From these Humble beginnings will rise a new Micro Skiff !!!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Is that from a plan set or your mind?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

My Buddy's Boat ...and His Mind ...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Coming right along


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow Noe...Very,Very Cool...would love to know the specs... gonna love watching this come together ...
just slow down or I'll look like more of a slacker than I already do... ;D


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Funny thing he told me he has to cut 1" from the nose so it is 15' 11" to avoid Inspection ... LOL


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> so it is 15' 11" to avoid inspection


Worked for me.


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Go to www.boatdesign.net for the full story.

Thread title "Skiff".

It was supposed to be 15'9" but I moved the stem piece forward necessitating the "nose job".


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Lookin Good !


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks. You can't own too many clamps.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Coming along ...

Wonder how Sam is doing on my boat ROR ...


----------



## jacobhicks112 (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks good! Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

EWE asteed 4 it ! Hoyt even Drives a Toyota ... LOL





> Looks good! Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Latest Shot 

Ready for splashing !!!

but with 2-4 foot seas i'm out !


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Who wants to come to Hudson beach Today ?

For the Launch ???


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Awesome looking boat. 

Can you show more pics of the finished boat?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Photos Later tonight ...the water test was a huge success !


I should have taken out my 13 foot gheenoe ...because the weather report was absolute BULLSH!T !!!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Finally a water Shot !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BgLVS9CCCc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Rows Gr8 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcQWDQA7k5g


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks. I need to change the oarlocks to stop abrasion of the oars and gunnels.


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Hoyt_Dow said:


> Thanks. I need to change the oarlocks to stop abrasion of the oars and gunnels.


I made oarlock sockets from ash wood.


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Update: I am upgrading to a 20hp Honda with helm. Bow troller has been added.
Oh, yeah, almost forgot. I also had to give it another nose job to mount the troller.


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

I added a holster for the gps and vhf, with sonar mount on ledge before the helm.


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Switch panel was added to port side of helm station.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You know its a cool boat...but 2 things, it needs a platform, cooler or something to pole it and lose the umbrella or Bimini top. That's for girls


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Yep, the bimini is for girls. The yellow floor you see abaft the helm lifts up to make a solid deck level with the seating areas on the sides.


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

The Sun makes your girls all wrinkly. You want to delay that as much as possible. The bimini is better than a burka.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

If peg goes to wearing a burka we got BIG problems !!!


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

The new motor came in. It is still in the break in period but still got it up to 21 mph briefly on Sunday. Some revisions have been made.


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Revisions have been made. Now it needs to be repainted.


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Repainting almost complete.


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Got it up to 21.6 mph today with my wife and dog on board.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Going to have to buy a gallon of Nitro Methane and get the Boysens installed LoL ...


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

noeettica said:


> EWE asteed 4 it ! Hoyt even Drives a Toyota ... LOL


I didn't like the way the deck plates leaked so I replaced them with hatch covers that don 't. Now I finally will have dry storage.


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

The new hatch covers have been completed.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Looking great for sure !

Best part it did not cost 60 F'ing Grand !!!
any uppity snit can write a check!!!

You did this with your own two hands and Basic Tools 
Awesome !!!


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all of you but especially to noeettica who introduced me to this forum.


----------

